# Spycraft Saturday nights in Arlington TX



## Tyger (May 19, 2003)

Spies needed.
No experience necessary

I would like 3-4 players (some willing to GM sometimes), you don’t need to be experience with Spycraft but you should be familiar with basic d20 rules.

Friends, family, spouses welcome if they are playing, unfortunately I do not have space to accommodate entertaining non-players (adult or children). I have no problem being around children if you will host the game in your home.

I live on the west side of Arlington and don’t want to drive to north Dallas/Plano to play.

e-mail me if interested Blood_tyger@yahoo.com


----------



## Tyger (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, I have one possible, one probable, and one blank stare with a nod…

Anybody else wanna throw in?


----------

